# wtb losi micro-dt



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

looking to buy a dt let me know what you have. thanks.

mac


----------



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

*micro dt*

come on guys somebodys got to have one thanks.

mac


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

There pretty good for the price. A bit slow out of the box but seemed pretty strong. Plus BRP makes some bodies and parts for them :thumbsup: 
Nice size for garage or basement.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Still looking? I have one with a brushless conversion.


----------

